# Pumpkin for Hermann's?



## Moozillion (Jan 5, 2013)

I made some pumpkin pies recently and had some left over pureed organic roasted pumpkin. I put about a teaspoon on Elsa's dish and she literally trampled all her greens to get to the pumpkin, and gobbled it all down. She may have even licked her plate because there's NO sign of any pumpkin except a few smears on her face! 

I double-checked pumpkin as a food for torts and now I see contradictory information: it's ok for some but too much sugar content for Hermann's and can mess with their digestion? Any body have much experience with giving pureed pumpkin to Hermann's torts?


----------



## tortadise (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive never given pureed before. Just raw. It is a feed very sparingly as it does contain high levels of sugars. Should be ok though. Pureed is just from a food processor right?


----------



## cherylim (Jan 5, 2013)

Like many foods, as a one-off/rare addition it's ok, but don't go feeding it regularly.

Emrys had pumpkin for Halloween back in 2011 and his reaction was exactly the same! Unfortunately we don't eat or carve pumpkins here so he didn't get any in 2012 and might never do again.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 5, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Ive never given pureed before. Just raw. It is a feed very sparingly as it does contain high levels of sugars. Should be ok though. Pureed is just from a food processor right?



Yes: I cut open the pumpkin and scoop out all the seeds, roast it then scrape out all the good flesh and grind it up soft and smooth in the food processor. Nothing added at that point.




cherylim said:


> Like many foods, as a one-off/rare addition it's ok, but don't go feeding it regularly.
> 
> Emrys had pumpkin for Halloween back in 2011 and his reaction was exactly the same! Unfortunately we don't eat or carve pumpkins here so he didn't get any in 2012 and might never do again.



Interesting! I lived in New Zealand for a few years where they eat pumpkin roasted as a savory side dish to meat. All my Kiwi friends thought it was weird that we Americans make pumpkin into a sweet dessert, and I thought it was weird that they served it as a savory vegetable!


----------



## cherylim (Jan 8, 2013)

Moozilion said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> > Like many foods, as a one-off/rare addition it's ok, but don't go feeding it regularly.
> ...



That is interesting. I guess it's kind of like a butternut squash, though I don't even know what people do with those!

We only see pumpkins at Halloween. People buy them to carve, and then it's all over for another year. I've never carved a pumpkin in my life, but I did get offered the chance to a couple of years ago at work. When I saw how messy it looked, and since I was in the office, I said no. Just took some of the flesh home as a treat for Emrys!


----------

